# briggs spark plug question



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

hey guys

would like to get an opinion on something....my wife got a call to work on a friends computer and while we where there he asked if i would tune up his riding lawn mower for him....so i went to his garage and retrieved the id on engine but neglected to pull the plugs to check which type they were...didn't have any tools with me since it was a computer call out....and he is clueless of engines and had no spark plug sockets on hand...

so after looking at the owners manuel on line....it listed three types of plug that could go into it....a Resistor spark plug #491055....a long life premium plug #5066...or a static suppression plug #691043..

with the price of gas these days i'm trying to keep from driving 15 miles out into the country just to pull a spark plug and view it..lol...but i may have no choice...hoping to do it all in one trip on tune up...

so this mower running in the south louisiana heat....what do you guys think would be a best guess at which type of plug to put back into this engine?..
engine specs below...

briggs and stratton v-twin type
engine model....403677
type.....0343-E1
code....041103YG

thanks for the input
Randy...the cajun


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Spark Plugs*

This engine will use a Champion RC12YC or equivalent. :thumbsup:


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks 30 year....you da man...lol


----------

